
Show HN: Airbnb but without code - brentsum
http://codefreebnb.com
======
antoineMoPa
I see no fun in using a WYSIWYG instead of a text editor & code. I also
foresee trouble when a developer will have to deal with the produced code (Or
rewrite everything from scratch).

~~~
brentsum
One of the great things about WYSIWYG is it brings you closer to what you're
making. Bret Victor nails why this is important in his talk "Inventing on
Principle" \- these tools help beginners shape their idea into something
usable. And obviously these things can't scale like Airbnb, but they can scale
enough to get traction and convince a developer to join your team. As a
potential co-founder, would you feel better about joining a non-technical
founder 1) with an idea on a napkin or 2) some traction and a code-free
prototype.

------
trystudio
As a non-technical founder, I have made tremendous progress on my MVP with the
help of codefree! Brent walks you through the process, showing how to do
things, and why.

So glad I found it!

------
rohitb1507
Code free startup is a great concept and the Airbnb clone built by Brent is
fantastic!

Keep up the good work and all the best going forward!

------
aepearson
I'm not really sure what I'm looking at - it doesn't really appear to "do"
anything.

~~~
brentsum
Try signing up! You can create a new listing, search existing ones, send
messages to other users, and view upcoming trips. It's integrated to Stripe as
well so you can actually book a trip (although I wouldn't recommend that since
every listing is fictional).

~~~
aepearson
I get zero results for every search I try. EDIT : I think because I was
searching outside of San Fran (looks like there are only 6 properties there,
probably for your testing)

Either the site is super buggy or my browser is just barfing everywhere. Most
photos don't load.

I think I'm getting the point now though - this seems like a GREAT way to
provide proof of concept!

------
dalacv
I love Bubble!

------
mikecke
Good luck.

